# سؤالي عن تأريض الكيبلات ايهما افضل تأريض جهد ٣٣ من جهة او جهتين



## Bassam kohder (الإثنين في 15:36)

سؤال عن التاريض الكيبلات أيهما أفضل تاريض جهد ٣٣ك.ف من جهة او جهتين


----------



## koplejj (الثلاثاء في 16:56)

Verifpro - paypal, ebay, stripe, banks, crypto, docs and more! 
Follow channel https://t.me/Verifpro_accounts to get more info


----------

